# Wallpaper Shredder



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh no!  Don't have any advice here, our walls are painted.







Did u try BItter apple spray? We had to use it on our Christmas tree, the cats would chew on the branches until I started putting that stuff on.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh okay, I am not sure on home remedies. I have heard cheyanne (spelling) pepper can sometimes work. Could u mix that with water and wipe down the walls? Ohhh that may not be best on wall paper though. Not sure.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Other than the bitter apple spray, I read somewhere that citrus smell bothers dogs...don't know if it works because Peanut likes oranges


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Try spraying with vinager. I had a black lab that did this and he couldn't stand the taste of vinegar.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Are there no good doggie training schools you can take her to? lol


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, that all I can say.

Can you ordet the bitter apple on line?
and I know the cheyanne pepper works I use it in the back yard to keep the puppies away from my flowers in summer. But it will not look good on your walls at all.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I should not even suggest bitter apple as chelsey likes it. ( it wouldn't be nice to spend all that money and your puppy likes it.)
only chester does not like it.

Maybe someone has some better suggestions.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Would you be able to do something like this wall covering or the better question proubly is do you have time for something like that, i dont know how big the rooms is


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Feb 28 2005, 09:30 PM
> *Oh, I really doubt that the landlord would permit something like that!  It looks lovely, but if I did it.....well, it wouldn't look any better than Cookie's own artistic outlook on my wall.  I have NO talent for DIY.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is a good idea, though..... removing the wallpaper entirely and doing something else... Can you get someone to paint the room... maybe a faux painting of some kind or a mural .. or one of those neat new painting techniques such as sponge painting... 

Hey I bet you could do the sponge painting yourself... 

Of course, who am I to talk.... I am totally helpless when it comes to stuff like that!


----------

